# Stock '06 exhaust diameter



## MYlilGTO (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking to do some exhaust work and I was wondering... What is the diameter of the stock '06 exhaust? What diameter are others upgrading to from the collectors back on a N/A engine?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Stock diameter is 2 1/2". Most stick with 2 1/2" not much to gain goin 3".


----------



## MYlilGTO (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm late to the party, but is the '04 a 2.25" for the most part?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rauq said:


> I'm late to the party, but is the '04 a 2.25" for the most part?


Its 2.25" before the mufflers after the mufflers its 2".


----------



## mobbs (Aug 26, 2010)

is it the same for the 05?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No. 3" mids to 2.5" catback.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mobbs said:


> is it the same for the 05?


Yes, same as post #2.


----------

